# HUMAX DRT400 or DRT800



## showtimetx (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello 

I am looking at getting a HUMAX DRT400 or a HUMAX DRT800 how many hard drives can you put in this tivo. Has there been any issues trying to upgrade it? 

Thanks


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Room for one hard drive only unless custom brackets are made - still would be a very tight fit. No upgrade issues.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can fit one drive in the case, although you can probably connect to if you try, although I'd recommend you keep it one drive. There should be no issue.


----------



## showtimetx (Oct 15, 2006)

does anyone make a bracket for 2 drives it ashame you can't add another drive via the usb ports


----------



## showtimetx (Oct 15, 2006)

Does the humax tivo/dvd burner make good recordings of what is on the tivo? Or would it be better to buy a seperate dvd burner to hook up to the tivo


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

I do not know of a bracket for two drives, but a couple have put two drives in a Humax. They even posted photos of the job.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a two yr old HUMAX DRT800 and the remote has always been problamatic. Recently it just uses up batteries every two to three weeks.
I called Humax support and they said no problem they knew they had some bad remotes and would replace it free of charge...even got an email telling me that. When I called them to give them my shipping address they wanted to know the serial number of the unit. Did that and then things all changed and it will now cost me to get a new remote.
Don't do business with these folks,.... they are not even nice about it. It was basically "sucks to be you".
I did find that Tivo Series two remote will work on the Humax so they can kiss my you know What.....take a side!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The DVD recorder TiVos direclt burn the recording to DVD, so it is essentially the same you recorded it at. A standalone DVD-Recoder will have to record into MPEG2. Of course, a DVD recorder TiVo can only burn to DVD recordigns made on it, not from MRV or TTCB recordings.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

showtimetx said:


> does anyone make a bracket for 2 drives it ashame you can't add another drive via the usb ports


I have 2 - 300GB drives in mine for a total of 721 hours @ basic

I used an existing hole for a mounting screw and double sided tape (since only one screw hole lined up) to mount the drive to the rear of the case. I did use a extra Weaknees power trip that I had and added an extra fan(using double sided tape) for cooling. My temp went from 38C for a single 300GB drive to 32C for the dual 300GB with extra fan while placed in my equipment cabinet. My temps were around 5 degrees cooler before being placed in the cabinet.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

showtimetx said:


> Does the humax tivo/dvd burner make good recordings of what is on the tivo? Or would it be better to buy a seperate dvd burner to hook up to the tivo


The DVD burner will take the recording file and turn it into a DVD - it stays, essentially, in digital format. Playing on a DVD player looks the same as playing it direct from the TiVo as far as I can tell

Recording on a separate DVD burner would put it through the digital-to-analogue conversion (out of the TiVo) and then an Analogue-to-Digital conversion (into DVD burner, converted to DVD format)

I'd get the Humax - I have one now and am quite fond of it. Get the DRT800 if you can, since it's got A/V inputs so you can record and burn video from other sources (VCR)


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Both the Humax units have A/V inputs. The DRT800 has a firewire input for video camera input that the DRT400 does not have.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh! I thought the DRT400 didn't have the front trapdoor at all... 

My mistake!


----------

